# ah this is better a proper ladies room



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

right ladies i know there are only a few so far on this site. but this is our pink area girls so stand up and be counted. introduce yourselfs ladies photos please as well

xxx


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

yeah I couldn't agree more betty boo :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

hi there and good bits here in the ladies room , intresting bits


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

Yes! Hello! xx


----------

